# New Pigeon Breed Found?



## Th'DirtyDozen (May 7, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100517...Ec2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDbmV3ZnJvZ3NhbmRn

New wild breed?

Th'DirtyDozen


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't people just disappear in that area because it is so remote--natives and stuff.? c.hert


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...


And, unfortunately, lots of people ( many many more people than say, for New Guinea ) disappear in many larger Cities of the Industrialized World, also...


I like the 'Tree Kangaroo'...I'd like to see a Video of that one..!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

no pictures of the critters


----------

